# odd palo verde



## Karda (Mar 2, 2020)

hi Jerry sent me some palo verde. i am not sure what to do with this one, its 4 x46 on the bottom and about 5" high at the highest spot. I have not turned anything like this before HELP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 2, 2020)

Mike, start turning it. It'll talk to you, and let you know what to do with it. The way you have it mounted is how I would have done it to keep as much color as possible. After you have the tenon made and reversed in your chuck, you really don't need all those cracks. If you choose to keep them, CA does wonders. Do that wood some justice. Looking forward to seeing it completed.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Karda (Mar 3, 2020)

i turned the tenon but found a big crack in the bottom, its shallow and will turn out. I'll lose about 1/2 inch but that is ok there is plenty left. My question is what to do with those big flat sides, they will not turn out so how do I use then. Or do i just turn and see what happens thanks Mike


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 3, 2020)

oh, but they will turn out......wood - air-wood - air for a while, but they will turn out......or......does it become a design feature and a couple of flat sides.

I do get concerned/over-think when I see most of my blank sitting on the floor at my feet at times. And as a beginner, I may leave more on the floor than I should sometimes. But that is the cost of the learning curve. you have a great looking piece there, take a deep breath, turn some shaping the bottom which will start rounding out the lower side above the tenon and see what it says to you. 

Post a picture then and you know us by now, someone will chime in. Best wishes Mike; you do have this!!

Gang, if I have led him down a path, chime in, I am just going on my new experience. It will not hurt my feelings, i want him to have a good experience.


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 3, 2020)

Palo Verdy is really nice wood. I enjoyed turning the piece I got from Jerry as well, and still have enough left for another bowl. I look forward to seeing your results.


----------



## Karda (Mar 3, 2020)

thanks I'll see what happens


----------



## Maverick (Mar 3, 2020)

<<< me, sitting on the sidelines watching and learning


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Karda (Mar 3, 2020)

here is what i have come up with so far. On the lip there is a flat spot that stays. To remove it I would have to take it off the late and remove the outer screws in the plate and I don't think i woulf gain much. the piece is so narrow I can't get much shape, any suggestion. There is a crack in the side i need to fill, I think I will use black CA. The tearout in this is horrible scraping helped but its still there. Next time you watch my project eating chip you could offer me some.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 4, 2020)

Mike, don't remove it from it's mount until you get the tenon turned. I always stop about a 1/2" from the screws. I reverse the piece and then attack the remainder of the rim. You get that done, then go for the innards. As far as tear out goes, a sharp tool, proper speed, right height on the tool rest, and it will come out with cleaner cuts. Cracks are begging to be filled with whatever works best for you. when you make that tenon, try to keep it at 1/4". When you have finished the inside and have it sanded and ready to remove the tenon, post a few pictures of what you've done. 

Do you have another piece of wood lying around larger than this piece? If so, I can give you some instruction on how to use it as a mount for removing the tenon or making a foot. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (Mar 4, 2020)

thanks Jerry. I do have 2 larger pieces, the other Palo verde and the mesquite you sent. The mesquite I have to trim so it will turn.I was monkeying with google duo and I allowed my camera and recording so maybe video call will work now.Mike


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 4, 2020)

Karda said:


> thanks Jerry. I do have 2 larger pieces, the other Palo verde and the mesquite you sent. The mesquite I have to trim so it will turn.I was monkeying with google duo and I allowed my camera and recording so maybe video call will work now.Mike


Mike, feel free to call me tomorrow about noon your time. It'll be 9am for me. Hopefully I'm oat n a boat by then......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Karda (Mar 4, 2020)

can't until evening tomorrow is Kathy's day off. I am going to send you some pics of the piece you want to instruct me with


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 4, 2020)

Karda said:


> can't until evening tomorrow is Kathy's day off. I am going to send you some pics of the piece you want to instruct me with


Okie dokie, Mike. That might be best. I got a new phone about 5 days ago, and haven't figured out where video calls are. I can now transfer pictures to my computer, though. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karda (Mar 4, 2020)

I have turned the piece around but have not sanded yet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karda (Mar 5, 2020)

i just finished the out side, It turned out better than I expected

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65 (Mar 5, 2020)

That looks great. I like the shape/curves you've cut.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karda (Mar 5, 2020)

thanks


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 5, 2020)

Mike, it looks like you nailed the shape on that one. I'm impressed. I'm guessing you haven't hogged it out yet. Drill it out as large and as deep as possible, then use whatever tool you feel comfy with to make 1/4" wall thickness. I like using a round carbide on small stuff like that.
Have you noticed if it has warped any?
I'm glad to see you left the natural edge.
Did you notice whether the wood was easy to cut, or did you have a need to keep sharpening your tool? 
When you are ready to remove the tenon, call me. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Karda (Mar 5, 2020)

thanks Jerry, I don't see any signs or warping, The woodcut nice not to hard but it was very chipy. i put the chuck in my drill press vise and ai can drill,out most of it with an 1 1/4 forstner bit, I think. My drill press will only go down to about 500RPM


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 6, 2020)

Looking good so far.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 6, 2020)

Karda said:


> thanks Jerry, I don't see any signs or warping, The woodcut nice not to hard but it was very chipy. i put the chuck in my drill press vise and ai can drill,out most of it with an 1 1/4 forstner bit, I think. My drill press will only go down to about 500RPM


How come you don't use your lathe for drilling??
I got your email yesterday, but no pictures...... ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Karda (Mar 6, 2020)

i don't have a Jacobs chuck for the lathe or a MT2 drill bit oops sorry, I'll see if I can figure out what I wanted to send


----------



## Karda (Mar 6, 2020)

hollowing out almost done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (Mar 7, 2020)

all done except the tenon I wait till I get a few more then take them off all at once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Karda (Mar 7, 2020)

thanks


----------



## trc65 (Mar 7, 2020)

That turned out wonderfully! Great shape, beautiful color and nice sheen!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 7, 2020)

Karda said:


> all done except the tenon I wait till I get a few more then take them off all at once.
> 
> View attachment 181606


Mike, it's beautiful. When you are ready to remove the tenon, if you do it with a Future Turning, the piece you need will have to be at least 2" larger in OD and at least 2" taller that this piece. measure your OD at the rim. Then measure the bulge where it is larger than your rim. Measure down from that. Write those measurements down and put them in the form for when you're ready to make the holding device to hold the piece.
I'll try to vid call you this afternoon about 3-4 PM your time if that's good. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

